# Smiths W10



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

I am tempted by a vintage W10, and stumbled across the following on Ebay from what appears to be a reputable seller:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/British-Military-Smith-039-s-W10-Army-Navy-RAF-MOD-Vintage-Hack-Watch-Fully-Serviced-/272547502816

The price looks a bit high, but a lot of work seems to have been done. According to the seller:

This batch have been extensively revamped with 100% original Smith's military unused New Old Stock (NOS) parts + all new servicing parts. Each watch is fitted with-



NOS Dial & Hand-set


NOS Crown & stem


NOS Hack lever & Set bridge


NOS Centre seconds wheel & centre seconds pinion


NOS Third wheel & Hour wheel


NOS Canon pinion


NOS Dial, set lever & crown wheel screws & springs


NEW Mainspring, Plexi & Case-back gasket


All have passed a water resistance test, all have had the hand & dial lume stabilized, case-backs re-finished where needed.

My question to those who know more than I do is really this - does all that work justify the price? Is it even a good thing? Is, for example, fitting a new old stock dial seen as preserving or compromising the integrity of what is supposedly a vintage piece?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

IMHO, I would prefer all original wherever possible. I've read that serious collectors are going away from refinished dials etc.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

So basically he is selling refurbished/franken watches for a very high price. It's up to you whether you want to spend the money.

From what I noticed, newbies make the mistake of believing that a reconditioned watch made out of parts is better than the original one because it simply looks like new. Usually it's the other way around.

My only question is why exactly did they change ALL of those parts ? Were the old original watches so beat up ? And where did they have so many NOS components for all those 10 or so watches ?

The watches look great in my opinion but maybe overpriced given that so many components have been replaced.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

gimli said:


> My only question is why exactly did they change ALL of those parts ? Were the old original watches so beat up ? And where did they have so many NOS components for all those 10 or so watches ?
> 
> The watches look great in my opinion but maybe overpriced given that so many components have been replaced.


 This sort of stuff comes up occasionally at MOD sales. I know someone who bought a quantity of Hamilton's at one, cases, dials, movements/parts etc, and built up complete watches out of the parts. I personally would go for the original issued item, with all its scores and dings. Or if you want something new;


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks chaps. I had a nagging doubt, which you have kindly confirmed.


----------

